# [SOLVED] ani gif to mp4



## donkpow (Jan 9, 2011)

I need to convert an animated gif to mp4. I created the gif in open office impress exported in swf and gif, used freeware to convert to mp4. The original gif is composed of 2 images which have defined time intervals. The duration and time between frames does not carry over in any conversion. The ultimate video has only one cycle and it is nearly instantaneous. How do I edit the video to include the timing parameters?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: ani gif to mp4*

If you have access to reasonable video editing software you can use the time stretch function to either slow down or speed up your footage - Windows Moviemaker only allows half speed or double speed. Packages such as Adobe premiere Elements, Sony Vegas Studio have the ability for this - if you don't want to buy one download a free trial from the websites.
Have you tried other converters - you shouldn't be getting a change in speed by converting a swf to mp4 - check the conversion parameters you are using - particularly the frame rate - they should set to be the same.
Format Factory is a good converter with easy steps to adjust compression etc.

hope this helps


----------



## donkpow (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: ani gif to mp4*

Thank you for the response zuluclayman. I have tried other freeware. I have one (avifrate) that adjusts fps exclusively. It's minimum adjustment is 2 fps. I don't expect to need much more video editing capabilities in the future. Thanks for your recommendations. I will try Format Factory. I seem to loose frame speed and recycle duration out of the Open Office application. I'm not positive about that. I need to get it nailed down.


----------



## donkpow (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: ani gif to mp4*

I have confirmed in the Open Office community forum that the problem is shared by others using OOo Impress. The created animation does not export to the gif and swf formats with the animation parameters intact. I have downloaded the Format Factory freeware and am pleased with its capabilities. Thank you again for your informed response.


----------

